# Filter für den Miniteich im Minigarten?



## Teichforum.info (3. März 2005)

Moin! Habe einen winzigen Gartenteich (ca. 500 l)    von meinem Vormieter übernommen. Darin sind 4 kleine Goldfische, 1 __ Teichmuschel und etwas Bepflanzung mit __ Schilf und __ Schwertlilien. Den Tieren geht es offenbar noch gut, obwohl der Teich nur ca. 50 cm tief ist und das Wasser im Sommer wohl schnell mal trübe wird (mein Vorgänger hat das immer mit der chemischen Keule bekämpft). Eine kleine Pumpe „Ubbink Elimax 500“ ist auch drin. 

Meine Frage(n): Lässt sich an diese Pumpe ein dezenter, kleiner Filter (am liebsten Außen-Druckfilter zum Einbuddeln) anschließen? Entziehe ich der Muschel die Lebensgrundlage? Ist auch der kleinste Filter (bis 2000 l, was ich so gesehen habe) für so einen Teich völlig überdimensioniert? Gibt es kleinere Druckfilter als z.B. den Super Fish Cyclon 2000? 

Vielen Dank für einen Lösungsvorschlag.


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. März 2005)

hallo peer,

nach meiner meinung sollten in einen so kleinen teich  *keine* fische, weil alle werte zu instabil sind.

es ist doch auch schön dieses kleine wasser reservoir nur mit pflanzen und amphibien die sich von selbst ansiedeln zu betreiben.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. März 2005)

*Es gibt Fisch*

Hast Recht ... und morgen ist ja praktischerweise Freitag.  

Mal im Ernst ... die Fischis sind nun mal da und waren bis zum Wintereinbruch quicklebendig. Soll ich sie jetzt etwa vor die Tür setzen? Ts.

Ach ja ... und außer ein oder zwei Amphibienfahrzeugen im Jahr kommt hier nichts dergleichen durch die Bremer Innenstadt gekreucht. Da geh ich mal schwer von aus.


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. März 2005)

hi!

du koenntest am samtag fischstaebchen essen 

oder so:


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. März 2005)

*Nemo Maki*

... das ist soo herzlos! :cry: 

Hat denn keiner mal 'ne etwas konkretere Antwort parat?


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. März 2005)

hallo peer,



> ... das ist soo herzlos!



weißt du was herzlos ist - fische in so einer ungeeigneten umgebung zu halten  :? 

welche " konkretere " antwort würdest du denn gerne hören ? 

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. März 2005)

mit "konkreter" meine ich "auf die ursprüngliche frage bezogen" ... 

den fischen ist nämlich nicht damit geholfen, wenn ich mich neben den teich setze, mir asche auf den kopf streue und ihnen trost zuspreche.   

vielleicht sollte man in den zoos auch in erwägung ziehen, das wasser der pinguine nicht mehr aufzubereiten, weil das becken eh viel zu klein für eine artgerechte tierhaltung ist. 

nix für ungut. ich kann die vorbehalte ja durchaus nachvollziehen, aber kann man denn nicht wenigstens versuchen, den fischen das wasser bestmöglich aufzubereiten? schließlich geht's hier nicht um eine teichplanung, sondern um einen bestehenden(!) teich mit ebenso bestehendem(!) fischbesatz.


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. März 2005)

hallo peer,

die beste möglichkeit deine wasserwerte zu verbessern ist ein regelmäßiger wasserwechsel mit frischwasser.

falls es machbar ist, wäre es auch von vorteil ein separates becken aufzustellen(einzugraben) mit starkwachsenden pflanzen und über eine sehr kleine pumpe das wasser dort durchzuleiten - ein rücklauf über einen winzigen bachlauf würde optisch sicher angenehm wirken.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. März 2005)

*Frischwasser*

hallo jürgen,

das ist doch schon mal ein tipp. das mit dem zusatzbecken wird allerdings platztechnisch etwas schwierig. trotzdem danke. 

falls noch jemand etwas zum thema filter sagen möchte ... nur zu. ich bin für infos diesbezüglich immer noch empfänglich.

peer


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. März 2005)

hallo peer,

drehen wir die frage mal - was möchtest du mit dem filter erreichen - was für auswirkungen versprichst du dir davon ?

bist du informiert für was ein filter am teich installiert wird ?

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. März 2005)

in erster linie versprech ich mir davon eine filterung des wassers. 

scherz beiseite, ich war davon ausgegangen, dass man mit einem filter klareres wasser in den teich zaubert. befreit von lästigen trübungen durch algen, die ja angeblich verklumpen und sich im filter absetzen, wenn man einen filter mit vorgeschalteter uv-lampe nutzt.


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. März 2005)

ich würd mal abwarten, ob nach dem Winter da noch was lebendiges drinnen ist. Wenn ja, dann schnellstens Obdach für die tapferen Überlebenden suchen, sie haben sich die Rente in einem sicheren Heim verdient.

Ohne die Fische ist auch das Gleichgewicht im Wasser leichter zu halten, denn die produzieren Nährstoffe für die Algen. 

Generell gilt: je mehr Pflanzen du reinpackst, desto weniger Nährstoffe bleiben für die Algen über

Also: Fisch raus, sobald es tierschützerisch vertretbar ist und Pflanzen rein
Bezugsquellen für Pflanzen findest Du im Forum en masse, sind ja schon fast zum Seerosenzüchterverein mutiert ;-)
Einfach mal bei den "PFLANZEN" vorbeischauen

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. März 2005)

* defekter Link entfernt *

gruß jürgen


----------

